# Hiccups after eating



## Lwilley (Jan 1, 2014)

My 12 week old does not seem to eat as much as she should be. Maybe 1 cup of kibble at a time. She ate that much at 8 weeks. Vet said not to worry. She weighs 23 lbs. we did notice she gets hiccups after eating. She is not inhaling her food so it is not related to that. Should we be concerned?


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Nope! Puppies get hiccups 

My puppy was eating 1 cup 3 times day at 12 weeks 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kakarot (Feb 16, 2014)

My pup's coming on 11 weeks and he's been having hiccups at least once a day for the past week and a half before eating, after eating, in the middle of the night. I think it's just a puppy thing.


----------



## Fezzik von barry (Feb 26, 2014)

Our pup is 9 weeks old and is a finicky eater too. Most times we have to coax him into finishing just a 1/2 a cup of kibble. The vet recommended sprinkling a little parmesean cheese on top which helped. And hes gets the hiccups after just about everything he eats.


----------



## DieselPup (Aug 13, 2013)

My pup always got hiccups as well. We added warm water to his food and got him a kong food bowl so he had to work a little for his food and slowed him down. He quit having hiccups shortly after


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

haha my pup hiccups too. little dog eating at a big dog pace


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Puppies get hiccups. Too much air intake or something like that - try spreading it out on the floor so she eats slower.


----------

